# New high elf battalion



## Too_hot_to_handle (Jan 4, 2007)

High elves this week will be getting a new battalion.

It contains 
20 spearmen/seaguard
20 archers
highelf bolt thrower
Highelf chariot.

All for £55

I really do prefer this to the older one and am more than happy to swap silverhelms for a chariot + an extra 4 archers and an extra 4 spearmen

Also this may well be due to new silverhelm models on the way, as i found out today that at least one of the new plastics, has horses.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

yeah, much better than the previous


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I think that new box set will be reavers to complement those released in isle of blood.

I hated silver helms in the old box since they are now hardly used since being moved to special choices.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Having seen the new HE models, they might actually sway me to take up WFB. All those fantastic looking models for around €70? Sounds good.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

well i have done the maths and the new battalion is £5 more and they have swapped a £18 unit for a £15 chariot but chucked in 8 core models.

Value for money wise they save you about £19 but they have cranked up the base cost, but with a battalion and the Island of blood set thats a good start for an elf army


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a cool setup, but I'm having a hard time deciding if the chariot is better than the silver helms. One chariot is going to attract fire like crazy, and usually can't take too much punnishment. Silver helms, on the other hand, have a great save and can deal respectable damage; on top of that, they can be fielded as Dragon Princes instead.

Regardless, that's a really good box.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

by that logic, a chariot could be used as an elven lord on chariot.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

But the champion of the silver helms in your logic Jigglyplums could represent a prince rather than a unit champion. Touche!


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Frankly, 2 battalions = perfect core for a new army. 40 Spears, 40 Bows, 2 Bolt Throwers. Just add characters and either keep the chariots or swap them out (ebay them) for another Special choice.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

I like. This + Island of Blood will tak emy current Elf Force (The old box set), up to a rather nice size.


----------



## Too_hot_to_handle (Jan 4, 2007)

Stephen_Newman said:


> But the champion of the silver helms in your logic Jigglyplums could represent a prince rather than a unit champion. Touche!


im guessing hes point is that you will either use stuff to represent, or you wont, it depends on the type of gamer you are.

Personally i wouldn't mind it if the models are converted, but i'd much rather use "a proper" model for it.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally a battaliuon box thats worth doubling up on.
Whether it represents value compared to the last set is debatable but putting things in the box that your likely to use more than 1 of seems to make more sense than in most boxes where if you bought more than 1 you'd end up with units you'd never use.
Combined with the isle of blood stuff you could get a large army for fairly reasonable cost.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

neilbatte said:


> Finally a battaliuon box thats worth doubling up on.
> Whether it represents value compared to the last set is debatable but putting things in the box that your likely to use more than 1 of seems to make more sense than in most boxes where if you bought more than 1 you'd end up with units you'd never use.
> Combined with the isle of blood stuff you could get a large army for fairly reasonable cost.


Pretty much exactly what I was thinking - two of these boxes and the game box will give you a good couple of thousand of points, with a solid core, a general and a mage. Add in some frill units for some extra options (plastic white lions and pheonix guard on the way? Yes please...) and you're good go go with plenty of options 

Now do the chariots in the new battalion only come with horsey options, or can you assemble them with lions too? Hopefully includes all of the options from the standard box


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

the picture has the tiranoc chariot on it, but from what i remember of the chariot i dont think it could be seperated by what i remember of the sprues


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

That's what I was hoping for, thanks Jigplums


----------

